# New York cubers? Rochester to be specific?



## Anubis (Jul 13, 2015)

I know there is a strong speed cubing presence in Rochester and I was wondering if anyone was interested in some sort of club?


----------



## Anubis (Jul 22, 2015)

No one?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 23, 2015)

We had a club at RIT two years ago (I think), but with people going on co-ops at different times, nothing materialized last year. There may be some interest for some get-togethers, but I think it's too late to apply as an official RIT club for this year.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jul 24, 2015)

I live way down in gowanda....but if it was possible a club would be awesome.....


----------



## Anubis (Jul 26, 2015)

yeah... a friend told me she was in the club but nothing materialized but we could set one up...


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Aug 1, 2015)

Attended the club at RIT for a couple months the Winter/Spring of 2014 and I thought it was a great idea. I'm going to try and get a club going at MCC, I have a short list of people interested in going, I just haven't looked into what's needed as far as forming a club goes. When I go to RIT starting in 2017 I'm hoping to restart the club that they had going. There's definitely some interest in the Rochester area, it's just that nobody has really gotten together and formed anything (aside from RIT) to my knowledge.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm attending MCC right now and it looks like they're setting up clubs today, didn't see a cubing one, though.


----------

